
Show HN: Earn cryptocurrency each time you ship to product hunt - IHBjC
https://www.demandrocket.com/
======
IHBjC
Hey everyone! I have been working on the project recently and would love some
feedback. Earlier this year I was researching mental health and motivation
within entrepreneurs. It lead me to discovering that us entrepreneurs, makers
and hackers are highly intrinsically motivated, however lack the extrinsic
motivation to push through tough times and lost intrinsic motivation.
Therefore I came up with the idea of Demand Rocket. A platform which would
reward you with our own cryptocurrency each time you shipped to product hunt,
and the faster you shipped, the more coin you earn. The coins can then be used
to purchase partnered products on Demand Rocket's store. What do you guys
think?

~~~
idclip
the problem i see is with "the faster" you ship, which seems to me a way to
reward a lack of engineering, rather than promote it.

maybe my job as devops tends to cloud my judgement.

but on the overall, i think your idea has merrit.

~~~
IHBjC
Thanks for the feedback! Definitely something I have to think about.

